# Major Hulu issues - Help please



## lentiman

So I've been using Hulu on my Roamios for a long time with no issues. About 3 weeks ago I started having a problem with Hulu that when watching every 10-30 seconds the screen would completely black out for 1-3 seconds then the video would resume, usually about 1 second before the black out. I've tried rebooting the Roamios, logging in/out of Hulu, resetting my cable modem (Comcast), resetting my router. All of my networking is wired. This happens with both Roamios in our house, but we have no issues with any of the other streaming servises (Netflix, YouTube, Xfinity, Amazon, etc.). I have not tried Hulu on any of the devices connected to my TV: Bluray player, Xbox360, TV. I'll try those tonight. I'll also try out other Hulu content and see if it's program specific.

Has anyone else experienced this problem? Do any of you have any suggestions? I'm about to start pulling out chunks of hair over this issue. If Hulu streams fine on all my other devices then it's a problem with the TiVo. Perhaps with the recent update? I didn't even know there's been an update until this problem appeared and I looked to the forums for information.


----------



## cybergrimes

I had the same problem start about a few weeks ago. I gave up and just started watching Hulu on our PS3 again, it's unfortunate because then what's the point of owning an OTA model and using OnePass/Hulu for the new network broadcast shows.


----------



## lentiman

cybergrimes said:


> I had the same problem start about a few weeks ago. I gave up and just started watching Hulu on our PS3 again, it's unfortunate because then what's the point of owning an OTA model and using OnePass/Hulu for the new network broadcast shows.


Well, at least I'm not the only one. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## cybergrimes

I'll try again to see if the issue is still happening on my unit.


----------



## cybergrimes

cybergrimes said:


> I'll try again to see if the issue is still happening on my unit.


Yep, screen went black 5 different times in the span of a single minute.


----------



## lentiman

cybergrimes said:


> Yep, screen went black 5 different times in the span of a single minute.


Is there any way to magically escalate this from the forum or shall I just call in to tech support?


----------



## cybergrimes

lentiman said:


> Is there any way to magically escalate this from the forum or shall I just call in to tech support?


I just did a reboot then started up a show-- pausing issue came back immediately but then I switched the video quality and issue went away. I changed to another show and the issue did not reappear. I then rebooted and started fresh from the original show that had the problem 5 times in a minute but the issue has yet to reappear after several minutes of viewing. Switching back to the original video quality I had this set at and issue still does not reappear.

Can you try changing the video quality once and see if it does anything for you?


----------



## cybergrimes

I lied. It looks like the original video quality setting still experiences the problem... in my case this was the lowest SD setting, I had set it here while troubleshooting another issue I was experiencing with a particular show never working on the highest quality setting. No pauses yet with higher setting.


----------



## pgdave

I, too, am having issues with Hulu on Tivo. All other streaming services work fine but Hulu just stops playing. Hulu works fine with Apple TV. 

It all started about 3 weeks ago. Before that, Hulu always worked perfectly.

I tried changing video quality with mixed results. Still, no cure.


----------



## HarperVision

I'm wondering if this has anything to do with the new Bolt release happening tonight? It was reported that they totally went away from flash and that Hulu is still an old app that I think relies on that. I would give it one more day to see if TiVo sends out a new software release to coincide with the new bolt tonight.


----------



## pgdave

Is Tivo even going to continue offering Hulu? On their web site where they refer to the Bolt with TV and streaming in one box, there show many logos for various streaming services but it struck me that Hulu was not one of them.


----------



## pgdave

HarperVision said:


> I'm wondering if this has anything to do with the new Bolt release happening tonight? It was reported that they totally went away from flash and that Hulu is still an old app that I think relies on that. I would give it one more day to see if TiVo sends out a new software release to coincide with the new bolt tonight.


I didn't notice a new release but Hulu is working fine today. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## ncted

pgdave said:


> Is Tivo even going to continue offering Hulu? On their web site where they refer to the Bolt with TV and streaming in one box, there show many logos for various streaming services but it struck me that Hulu was not one of them.


Taken with a grain of salt: Hulu said they won't be updating their Tivo app when I asked them. FWIW: I cancelled my Hulu Plus subscription, and gave their unwillingness to update their app as the reason.


----------



## Dan203

Hulu is not available on the Bolt because the Bolt is exclusively HTML5 apps. According to one reviewer TiVo told him that Hulu was working on an updated HTML5 app for the Bolt.


----------



## NashGuy

Yeah, multiple sources online have reported that a new HTML5 Hulu app for TiVo is in the works and coming soon, probably before year-end. The existing Flash Hulu app is definitely buggy and I've had various problems with it on-and-off, which prompted me to contact their customer support awhile back and complain. They acknowledged the problems and gave me two more free months of service, through the end of October. (I was already on an initial two-month free trial, ha!) Who knows, perhaps they extended my trial through the end of this month because they anticipated having a new TiVo app available by then.


----------



## LeeHarvey

Is Roamio going to get a fix for this Hulu issue? This single problem has made me regret the purchase I made a few weeks ago.

Not a great welcome back to the Tivo world.


----------



## NashGuy

LeeHarvey said:


> Is Roamio going to get a fix for this Hulu issue? This single problem has made me regret the purchase I made a few weeks ago.
> 
> Not a great welcome back to the Tivo world.


My understanding is that when the new Hulu app comes out soon, it will come to both Bolt and Roamio. Hopefully the new app will be trouble-free, unlike the current one.


----------



## dlamondy

I have been using my Roamio for streaming Netflix and Amazon Prime, You Tube and everything else without any issues. I signed on for a HULU service for the new Fall season to watch episodes commercial-free the day after. 
I have had nothing but problems since. While all other streaming services work just fine. Hulu hangs up for 30 seconds or so, buffers, then continues, usually right when something important is about to happen!! Sometimes it does not come back until I intervene. Typically it is at the end of the broadcast. It looks like most people have solved the problem through a direct connection or connecting to Hulu through a different device. I certainly can do that through my smart TV, but what is the point of using the slick interface Tivo has.?? Any suggestions? Can they fix this?


----------



## ncted

dlamondy said:


> I have been using my Roamio for streaming Netflix and Amazon Prime, You Tube and everything else without any issues. I signed on for a HULU service for the new Fall season to watch episodes commercial-free the day after.
> I have had nothing but problems since. While all other streaming services work just fine. Hulu hangs up for 30 seconds or so, buffers, then continues, usually right when something important is about to happen!! Sometimes it does not come back until I intervene. Typically it is at the end of the broadcast. It looks like most people have solved the problem through a direct connection or connecting to Hulu through a different device. I certainly can do that through my smart TV, but what is the point of using the slick interface Tivo has.?? Any suggestions? Can they fix this?


They (Hulu, who provided the app), can fix it if they choose. So far they have not done so. Maybe someday. In the mean time, you'll probably be happier with another device delivering Hulu content to you.


----------



## derik

I've only experienced the black screen issue while using Hulu through Tivo. Hulu works perfect while streaming through my Samsung TV. This is definitely a big inconvenience to switch to another service to watch shows with no issues.


----------



## alleybj

still getting blackouts. Only happens at the very end of a show, and when the picture comes back it starts where it left off, but very annoying. Happens consistently on every show I watch on hulu on the Roamio


----------



## NashGuy

alleybj said:


> still getting blackouts. Only happens at the very end of a show, and when the picture comes back it starts where it left off, but very annoying. Happens consistently on every show I watch on hulu on the Roamio


Same here. Plex has updated their free app on TiVo several times in just a few months, yet here we are waiting on the first update to the Hulu app since it debuted on TiVo years ago. Hope it comes soon.


----------



## tryx911

Same thing is happening to me with Hulu blacking out. Normally near the very end of a show it starts. I thought maybe it had something to do with my upgrade to commercial free Hulu Plus as it seemed to start right around the time I upgraded to it.


----------



## alleybj

tryx911 said:


> Same thing is happening to me with Hulu blacking out. Normally near the very end of a show it starts. I thought maybe it had something to do with my upgrade to commercial free Hulu Plus as it seemed to start right around the time I upgraded to it.


I also have commercial free Hulu. Is anyone experiencing the blackouts who doesn't have commercial free?


----------



## gabby98

alleybj said:


> I also have commercial free Hulu. Is anyone experiencing the blackouts who doesn't have commercial free?


I am.. It's very annoying. mostly happens on my Mini but has also happened on my Roamios


----------



## abovethesink

I have it too. Hulu on my Roamio really struggles to finish files. Mostly I have been getting the black screen as described in this thread, but today I got a video freeze up toward the end of an episode instead. I jumped around in the timeline to shake it out of it and was able to finish.


----------



## miketx

I have the same issue (non-commercial free subscription). Really REALLY annoying. Makes Hulu virtually unwatchable, unless you like to get your show in 10 sec pieces. Tivo needs to push Hulu for a fix. I removed my other media device to simplify to one box....and I want it to stay that way.


----------



## TiVoSupport_Sarah

tivocustomers, anyone that is still experiencing the issue with the Hulu Plus screen blacking out and coming back on their TiVo boxes, can you please Private Message me your TiVo service number? Thank you, we are investigating this issue.


----------



## Wasnotwas88

Hulu Plus app on Roamio OTA blacks out for a few seconds, frequently. New member and I can't private message to TivoSupport_Sarah yet with my SN. Who are the "staff" that I can send my SN to? Thanks


----------



## emsnyder

I'm currently having the blackout issue and am unable to send a pm. Would be nice if someone at tivo support would contact me regarding this issue.


----------



## HarperVision

emsnyder said:


> I'm currently having the blackout issue and am unable to send a pm. Would be nice if someone at *Rico *support would contact me regarding this issue.


I think you're on the wrong forum if you need service on your copier. 

Try [email protected]


----------



## hybucket

TiVoSupport_Sarah said:


> tivocustomers, anyone that is still experiencing the issue with the Hulu Plus screen blacking out and coming back on their TiVo boxes, can you please Private Message me your TiVo service number? Thank you, we are investigating this issue.


Just found this thread. Have been experiencing blackouts for a couple of weeks now at the end of all programs for about 2 seconds, starts again for a couple seconds, then stops..etc. I don't have Hulu Plus, just Hulu. Some say to change video quality. Doesn't do it for me. How to PM you? And..if so many have this problem, shouldn't Hulu be working with you to rectify this?

UPDATE: Just called Hulu for the hell of it, which is what it was. Wanted me to unplug the TiVO...yada yada. Said what appears in earlier postings here, older app, happens with Vizio TVs also, yada yada. They're working on it. Uh-huh. Said to call TiVO and maybe they could do something about it. Uh-huh.


----------



## IvanGirderboot

Definitely still having this issue here, too! Hulu is unusable on my Roamio.


----------



## HarperVision

I know, Hulu is totally unusable on my Bol.......oh wait.......nevermind!


----------



## hybucket

HarperVision said:


> I know, Hulu is totally unusable on my Bol.......oh wait.......nevermind!


Ha!
Follow up:
Last night, I tried Hulu on my Roamio. Oddly, it asked for my ID and password. Never has done that since the time I set it up. Watched a couple of shows and...no blacking out at the end!! Don't know if it was a fluke, or they actually fixed it. Will keep you advised...


----------



## dstrong

I'm currently getting an error when I go to hulu plus. It loads and I get to the first screen... then it flickers and gives an error (v301) and tells me to try again in a few minutes. It started doing it last night. Restarting my Roamio hasn't helped. Kinda makes hulu plus irrelevant for me as I don't want to introduce another connected device in my setup.


----------



## Craig in PA

dstrong said:


> I'm currently getting an error when I go to hulu plus. It loads and I get to the first screen... then it flickers and gives an error (v301) and tells me to try again in a few minutes. It started doing it last night. Restarting my Roamio hasn't helped. Kinda makes hulu plus irrelevant for me as I don't want to introduce another connected device in my setup.


Same here, just started today (or possibly yesterday as I was out of town for the holiday). Hulu app was always crap but now it is completely useless.


----------



## singit

New Roamio activated 3 days ago. EVERYTHING works great except Hulu Plus (which works flawlessly on my new Apple TV v4). A few seconds after Roamio's Hulu app starts to load its menu, it aborts to "App Temporarily Unavailable (V301)" error message. I reinitiated the Tivo network connection, but did not fix. Help! Thanks...

-Prodigal Tivo User (lost 2006, but now am found in 2015)


----------



## Craig in PA

Craig in PA said:


> Same here, just started today (or possibly yesterday as I was out of town for the holiday). Hulu app was always crap but now it is completely useless.


App working now. Still crappy, but usable.


----------



## hybucket

hybucket said:


> Ha!
> Follow up:
> Last night, I tried Hulu on my Roamio. Oddly, it asked for my ID and password. Never has done that since the time I set it up. Watched a couple of shows and...no blacking out at the end!! Don't know if it was a fluke, or they actually fixed it. Will keep you advised...


UPDATE:
I spoke too soon. Last night, tried to watch Hulu and kept getting the (obviously long-time) V301 error. I called Hulu, and they told me they were well aware of the problem with TiVO and the Hulu app and he had gotten at least a couple of dozen calls on it last night. No solution, but he did give me a free month and said they were working on it. This AM, it is fine. I didn't call TiVO last night as they were closed by the time it happened.


----------



## hybucket

Craig in PA said:


> App working now. Still crappy, but usable.


I second that. Of all the apps for streaming services, Hulu has to be the worst. Can't believe they can't find a way to incorporate commercials into shows with out the incredibly annoying LOADING message. It even shows up in commercial breaks when they DON'T insert a commercial. Between that and now the V301, it must really be a small-time operation.


----------



## NoNose

hybucket said:


> "it must really be a small-time operation."


Hulu is co-owned by NBC (Comcast), ABC (Disney) and Fox. It hasn't made a penny for them yet. However, after the failed sale in April, the group agreed to do some heavy investing in the structure and programming of the service.

All that hasn't showed up yet, so Hulu is kind'a in flux at the moment. If the group really does dump a bunch of money into the business, it could turn the table on Netflix, and the satellite service providers. Time will tell, but for now, Hulu is what it is.


----------



## dstrong

Craig in PA said:


> App working now. Still crappy, but usable.


Mine is now working it seems. I was able to watch an hour episode this morning but had a freeze which I fixed by backing up a few seconds, then had the screen go black twice for a few seconds right at the end of the show.


----------



## castylx

I'm going to add myself to the me too pile, it's never worked for me, ever since I've bought my Roamio OTA system.

Hopefully they fix it soon.


----------



## joewom

Hulu doesn't even show for me anymore. Is it not were Amazon Netflix and YouTube is at anymore?

Nevermind my dumb*** unchecked it in video providers as I don't use it.


----------



## Andibogard

This has been driving us crazy for a couple of months now. No issues with any other providers, and can stream hulu from other devices without issue. It seems to come and go, being worse at certain times than others.

After completing the Fall 2015 update the problem it seems to be happening a little less, but still enough to be frustrating.


----------



## Andibogard

TiVoSupport_Sarah said:


> tivocustomers, anyone that is still experiencing the issue with the Hulu Plus screen blacking out and coming back on their TiVo boxes, can you please Private Message me your TiVo service number? Thank you, we are investigating this issue.


I'm unable to send PM yet, any other way to send you my info?


----------



## Grinner21

I have the same issue. It seems to occur at the end of a show at the 5 second mark, where they would insert a circle in the movie to mark the end of reel.

I can't send an IM until my post count is 10, so I guess I will have to spam the board for a bit - sorry.


----------



## floorabove

joewom said:


> Hulu doesn't even show for me anymore. Is it not were Amazon Netflix and YouTube is at anymore?
> 
> Nevermind my dumb*** unchecked it in video providers as I don't use it.


How do you uncheck video providers?

I would like to uncheck mlb, etc and maybe hulu too as it does not work on my roamio. It gets to first commercial and then screen goes black.


----------



## floorabove

TiVoSupport_Sarah said:


> tivocustomers, anyone that is still experiencing the issue with the Hulu Plus screen blacking out and coming back on their TiVo boxes, can you please Private Message me your TiVo service number? Thank you, we are investigating this issue.


Thanks. I should have read the entire thread.


----------



## cybergrimes

TiVoSupport_Sarah said:


> tivocustomers, anyone that is still experiencing the issue with the Hulu Plus screen blacking out and coming back on their TiVo boxes, can you please Private Message me your TiVo service number? Thank you, we are investigating this issue.


How's that investigation going?


----------



## jsturtz

All other streaming services? What would those be? thanks. jim


----------



## midnightmarauder

This is pretty disconcerting. I'm cutting the cable after the holidays and Hulu was a selling point to my family along with ota, Netflix and amazon tv. When I go to check out hulu and see the demonstration videos it says there are no videos to even show, so I'm definitely not sold on subscribing yet til the issues are resolved. C'mon hulu and TiVo. It's an app


----------



## NashGuy

I was hoping that by now we would already have an updated Hulu app for TiVo, given that TiVo told more than one tech reviewer two months ago that the Bolt (which currently has no Hulu app at all) would get the app "soon". There are so many issues with this app, both in its playback and now with its links to OnePass. I'm cancelling my Hulu subscription this week and don't plan to renew for a couple months until their original series "11.22.63" debuts in Feb. Maybe we'll have a decent Hulu app by then, although at this point, who knows...


----------



## Dan203

Looks like there might be a Hulu update coming soon...

http://blog.tivo.com/2015/12/hulu-and-wwe-now-on-tivo-bolt/

the Bolt only support HTML5 apps, so it would seem this is a new version of the Hulu app that will hopefully make it's way back down to older units as well.


----------



## zerdian1

This problem only lasted a day on the 11/28.

At first TiVo thought it was a problem with all the Apps.
I told the tech supervisor that my other App services worked fine.

TiVo said their engineers were working with Hulu to correct it. 

The next day 11/29 Hulu worked on all my Roamios.


----------



## abovethesink

I had a OP of NBC's The Grinder that didn't work right for the annoying record in HD reason so I missed some eps. I figured the OP would pick them up on Hulu, but then that feature broke, and it didn't. Today they appeared finally, so maybe that is fixed, but then again the Mindy Project episodes my wife has been missing as well did not.


----------



## NashGuy

Dan203 said:


> Looks like there might be a Hulu update coming soon...
> 
> http://blog.tivo.com/2015/12/hulu-and-wwe-now-on-tivo-bolt/
> 
> the Bolt only support HTML5 apps, so it would seem this is a new version of the Hulu app that will hopefully make it's way back down to older units as well.


YES! Finally! Now please put this new Hulu app on Roamios and Premieres! Hopefully they're not going to do a long test period for it solely on Bolts before rolling it out more broadly. Can't think of any reason either the new Hulu or WWE app, both announced for Bolt today, wouldn't also come to Series 5 and 4 soon.


----------



## Jepato

Why is there not more discussion of the Hulu app in the bolt forum? Is it actually any better and more along the lines of their apps on other platforms?


----------



## Dan203

I don't have a Hulu subscription, so I can't actually test it. I also don't have a Roku so can't compare ot to that. I do have a FireTV stick. Is it available on that? I was thinking about trying it out, so if I do I can compare those two devices.


----------



## NoNose

Jepato said:


> Why is there not more discussion of the Hulu app in the bolt forum? Is it actually any better and more along the lines of their apps on other platforms?


I've got a Bolt, the new update for Hulu works fine. However, I opted to drop Hulu at the end of my 30-day trial. I didn't find any compelling reason to pay $12/month for no commercials, and for Hulu's limited content.

I understand that new money is flowing in from some fat cat providers (Comcast, Fox, etc) that own controlling interests in the business. When that starts showing up, and the content improves, I'll have to give it another look. For now, there there is nothing that distinguishes Hulu from NetFlix and Amazon.


----------



## Chuck_IV

Now that the Bolt has a Hulu app, it will be curious to see how long it takes for it to filter down to the Roamios.

I'm assuming the Bolt app uses the new Hulu UI.


----------



## jeffa

What a joke. I thought moving to a Tivo would allow me to cut the cord, only to find out Tivo has no working version of Hulu on the Roamio. How can you cut the cord if Hulu cuts out every ten minutes? Maybe the business model for Tivo is all wrong and they don't really want to be an all in one unit. I've wasted hours, as did all of you, calling Hulu, Tivo and my cable company to finally realize it's all Tivo's fault.

I've owned a Tivo since Series 1 and Tivo has finally gotten to the point that its time to move on. 

Tivo= your parent's DVR


----------



## rdieter

TiVoSupport_Sarah said:


> tivocustomers, anyone that is still experiencing the issue with the Hulu Plus screen blacking out and coming back on their TiVo boxes, can you please Private Message me your TiVo service number? Thank you, we are investigating this issue.


Unfortunately, seems I'm not allowed to send private messages (saying I'm only allowed after making at least 10 forum posts).

I get the impression that the TiVo Service Number isn't something to post publically?


----------



## NashGuy

rdieter said:


> Unfortunately, seems I'm not allowed to send private messages (saying I'm only allowed after making at least 10 forum posts).
> 
> I get the impression that the TiVo Service Number isn't something to post publically?


No, I wouldn't post your TSN. At this point, I don't know that contacting her about problems with our old Flash-based Hulu app even matters since there's a new HTML5-based Hulu for TiVo app that's being slowly pushed out to Bolts. (I'm thinking there must be a problem, either with the app or the latest Bolt software since many Bolt owners still don't have the new app but others got it weeks ago.) Hopefully the new Hulu app comes to Roamios soon too.


----------



## davefred99

NashGuy said:


> No, I wouldn't post your TSN. At this point, I don't know that contacting her about problems with our old Flash-based Hulu app even matters since there's a new HTML5-based Hulu for TiVo app that's being slowly pushed out to Bolts. (I'm thinking there must be a problem, either with the app or the latest Bolt software since many Bolt owners still don't have the new app but others got it weeks ago.) Hopefully the new Hulu app comes to Roamios soon too.


Tivo is not the panacea that everyone wants/hopes it would be. Every other mainstream streaming device gets updates much faster than Tivo. Streaming is a bonus not a feature you can count on. I do not even know why they have the Opera Store as it has no useful apps and I never see anything new. Perhaps its that HTML5 is replacing it but if you count on Tivo for streaming you are going to be greatly disappointed. Tivo is a pretty darn good DVR and if not for that I would not even bother with it anymore. That plus I got mine on the old Lifetime deal of $299.00 for a basic Roamio. I will continue to use it but will always be looking for a better solution.


----------



## HarperVision

rdieter said:


> Unfortunately, seems I'm not allowed to send private messages (saying I'm only allowed after making at least 10 forum posts). I get the impression that the TiVo Service Number isn't something to post publically?


I would try sending an email to Margret Schmidt, Chief of Design (IIRC) @ [email protected] . She frequents this forum and assists with issues.


----------



## Jepato

davefred99 said:


> Tivo is not the panacea that everyone wants/hopes it would be. Every other mainstream streaming device gets updates much faster than Tivo. Streaming is a bonus not a feature you can count on. I do not even know why they have the Opera Store as it has no useful apps and I never see anything new. Perhaps its that HTML5 is replacing it but if you count on Tivo for streaming you are going to be greatly disappointed. Tivo is a pretty darn good DVR and if not for that I would not even bother with it anymore. That plus I got mine on the old Lifetime deal of $299.00 for a basic Roamio. I will continue to use it but will always be looking for a better solution.


It's not but it comes pretty close. If you primarily watch streaming then yes, you should probably not even have a roamio and opt for a roku or chromecast etc. But even some of those lack a major streaming service at least for periods of time- example chromecast and amazon video which works very well on the roamio. If the roamio had a better hulu app, it would at least have all the major players in the streaming arena and many would not have much to complain about. That's what it makes it so frustrating.


----------



## bjarmon

Am I just lucky that Hulu works perfectly fine for me? I would actually say that it is better than fine, b/c most commercial breaks actually skip through them.


----------



## gabby98

bjarmon said:


> Am I just lucky that Hulu works perfectly fine for me? I would actually say that it is better than fine, b/c most commercial breaks actually skip through them.


Mine did that for a while, but now it mostly just blinks


----------



## cybergrimes

bjarmon said:


> Am I just lucky that Hulu works perfectly fine for me? I would actually say that it is better than fine, b/c most commercial breaks actually skip through them.


Yep that's how ours worked when we first bought it back in June. A couple months went by and the problems have racked up. Still waiting...


----------



## Gromit

gabby98 said:


> Mine did that for a while, but now it mostly just blinks


Same here. I setup my Roamio OTA last week. Hulu worked fine until last night, when we started getting the blinkouts. It happened several times during a 30 minute episode.


----------



## [email protected]

Have commercial-free Hulu+. Has been happening for us during he past 2-3 weeks. Rebooting everything doesn't fix it. Changing to SD worked briefly and then stopped. HD is actually better than SD now. If a fix doesn't happen soon, I'm quitting Hulu+.


----------



## cybergrimes

[email protected] said:


> Have commercial-free Hulu+. Has been happening for us during he past 2-3 weeks. Rebooting everything doesn't fix it. Changing to SD worked briefly and then stopped. HD is actually better than SD now. If a fix doesn't happen soon, I'm quitting Hulu+.


It's unfortunate that TiVo's incompetence/delay in rolling out the update is affecting your ability to use Hulu's service. My PS3 and Roku don't do this crap.

I'd still rather be watching on my TiVo though


----------



## Patrickcg

I had been having the problem. Then this week it has been fine. I noticed while the interface is that same old one we have had for some time, the bar when the video is playing looks like it has been updated. Some maybe there was some kind of patch so the videos are playing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leenga

Having same issues. Always towards the end when watching the Mindy project. But happened constantly throughout Bob's burgers.


----------



## toricred

Did this ever get fixed? I'm having similar on my brand new Roamio Pro.


----------



## Jepato

At this point, it won't get much better until we get a new app. Still no idea when that will happen.


----------



## gabby98

Yea sadly I'd have to agree. I sent them this message today :



> For the love of customer service PLEASE fix the TiVo app (roamio/premiere). This has NOT been working for quite some time and it's causing people to cancel/consider canceling their subscription. It's a huge inconvenience and makes using the service annoying!
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532327


And got this "response" within 2 minutes. SOO vague:



> Hi There,
> 
> Thanks for reaching out and letting us know about the trouble you've been having with our service. We've received a number of reports from others about the TiVo App and Device, and we are currently investigating the issue.
> 
> I'm sorry for the inconvenience, and appreciate your patience. If there's anything else I can do to assist you as we continue to investigate, please don't hesitate to ask.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tyrone D.
> Hulu Support


Then had the nerve to send me a survey about my service experience :duh: try fixing it first then ask me if I'm satisfied with my customer service experience.


----------



## shoman1994

TiVoSupport_Sarah said:


> tivocustomers, anyone that is still experiencing the issue with the Hulu Plus screen blacking out and coming back on their TiVo boxes, can you please Private Message me your TiVo service number? Thank you, we are investigating this issue.


I'm new to TiVo and here so I can't PM you. (Stupid rule BTW) I experienced this problem today.


----------



## lentiman

Here's an update: I've tried everything to fix my Hulu issues with no luck. I've tried the following things, all with no luck:

Direct connection from router to TiVo (no switches in line)
Reboot Roamio
Reboot router
Reboot modem
Buy new Netgear Nighthawk x6 router
Wireless only connection
Log in/out of Hulu
Sacrifice small mammal to elder gods
Encourage Roamio that everything is okay, it can do it!
Threaten Roamio with service cancellation

Nothing works. Feeling the fail. I'll call in to TiVo on Monday and ask for the last few months of service comp'd. This is ridiculous.


----------



## NashGuy

At this point, anyone who contacts TiVo or Hulu about problems with the Hulu app on the Roamio should simply ask "When will the new HTML5 Hulu app that's already available on the TiVo Bolt become available to us on the TiVo Roamio?" Because the new app is where our hope lies at this point. The existing Flash-based Hulu app that we have now on the Roamio is a bug-riddled dog that hasn't been updated since it was introduced years ago. It's not going to be fixed now.


----------



## Scooter Scott

Same issues here...constantly blinking out and coming back in. I too will send a message to TiVo and Hulu for this experience. Only way to get results I guess...


----------



## lentiman

I did some online chatting today, got a case number, and called in to CS. They gave me a 1 month service credit refund on both boxes. Kinda minimum but better than a poke in the eye. They've said the fix is coming "soon" but it's been months. Blah.


----------



## Scooter Scott

lentiman said:


> I did some online chatting today, got a case number, and called in to CS. They gave me a 1 month service credit refund on both boxes. Kinda minimum but better than a poke in the eye. They've said the fix is coming "soon" but it's been months. Blah.


I couldn't get anyone on the chat to talk. I sent them an e-mail.


----------



## Chuck_IV

Yea this is a little frustrating at this point. Since they have the update running on the Bolt, you would think getting it up and running on the Roamio shouldn't be all that difficult.

Is the updated app up and running on the minis attached to the Bolts or just the Bolts themselves?


----------



## cybergrimes

lentiman said:


> I did some online chatting today, got a case number, and called in to CS. They gave me a 1 month service credit refund on both boxes. Kinda minimum but better than a poke in the eye. They've said the fix is coming "soon" but it's been months. Blah.


I sent an email today re: Hulu and WWE Network on Roamio OTA and the response "Currently there is no estimated time as to when these broadband service providers will be updating these applications on TiVo boxes"

"broadband service providers"? Ugh, what a joke.


----------



## cybergrimes

I wrote them back asking: "What the heck is a "broadband service provider" and how does it have anything to do with TiVo updating apps on my retail OTA Roamio with lifetime service?"

Then I got this gem "At this time we do not have and plans to add the new Hulu or WWE application to the TiVo Roamio series as they are in HTML5 format and the TiVo Roamio will only be compatible with HTML4."

Wow.


----------



## Scooter Scott

I just got this response from TiVo Customer Support:



> Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support!
> 
> We may want to refresh this application. From TiVo Central > access Settings & Messages > Settings > Channels > Video Provider List. Once there, deselect Hulu Plus and exit. After this has been completed, make two TiVo Service connections and reset your unit before returning to this menu to enable Hulu Plus. Does the problem continue after this process?
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to contact TiVo today and definitely contact us again if you have any further inquiries. Have a great day!


So far Hulu is working as it should!


----------



## Scooter Scott

Scratch that...started blinking out again. Contacted support to let them know.


----------



## shoman1994

Scooter Scott said:


> I just got this response from TiVo Customer Support:
> 
> So far Hulu is working as it should!


Does performing the reset change all your settings and remove all the OnePass recordings set? Does it delete shows recorded?


----------



## Scooter Scott

shoman1994 said:


> Does performing the reset change all your settings and remove all the OnePass recordings set? Does it delete shows recorded?


I did not delete everything. I only did a system restart. I don't think it is acceptable for them to ask me to completely reset it back to stock without a bit more troubleshooting.


----------



## Scooter Scott

I'm on the phone with Hulu Support right now...I'll let you know what they say


----------



## Scooter Scott

Hulu support is pretty worthless if you ask me. The guy I talked to had me do this:

Restart router
Log back into Hulu on my TiVo (he logged me out)


"This is all I can do troubleshooting wise"

He said that my ticket will be escalated to the technicians. If I am still having problems tomorrow to give them a call back.

Pardon me...but why do I need to follow up on a support issue I reported? That is what I find pretty pathetic. Anyways I am going to call TiVo support now.


----------



## cybergrimes

Scooter Scott said:


> Hulu support is pretty worthless if you ask me.


They quit replying to my ticket /emails in August after about 3 emails ;/


----------



## Scooter Scott

I just got off the phone with TiVo customer support. They instructed me that at this time they are aware of the issue and they will have a software patch coming out hopefully by the end of this week. She added my box to the list of known devices on their support ticket and it will be one of the first to receive the push. She told me to keep an eye out for my box to be updated to 20.5.6.RC21.

She also said as a temporary workaround I could try this:

1. Unplug ethernet cable from Roamio
2. Reboot Roamio
3. Reboot Router
4. Once everything is back up plug Roamio ethernet back in

She said this might fix it for a day. Until then just wait for the update.

That was MUCH better support than Hulu. Thanks TiVo!


----------



## NashGuy

cybergrimes said:


> They quit replying to my ticket /emails in August after about 3 emails ;/


The best you can hope for from Hulu support regarding their crappy TiVo app is to get comped a free month, which they did for me awhile back.



Scooter Scott said:


> I just got off the phone with TiVo customer support. They instructed me that at this time they are aware of the issue and they will have a software patch coming out hopefully by the end of this week.


By "software patch," hopefully they meant the new HTML5 app. Why spend ANY time patching the old app when there's ALREADY a new one? Unless the new one won't work on Roamio. But if you're Hulu, why create a new app that isn't compatible with all those Roamios already in use? Roamios are perfectly capable of running HTML5 apps unless they're so processor/RAM-intensive that they can't run properly on Roamio hardware. But I seriously doubt that's the case. This is just Hulu, not a high-end video game. The latest version of Hulu runs fine on my parents' years-old Roku.


----------



## cybergrimes

RC21 is already on my box and Hulu was cutting out tonight just like always. Absolutely not a new app.

As for Roamio doing HTML5- it already does with YouTube and Opera TV Store and probably some others.


----------



## lentiman

I'd not bothered to look up my software versions previously. I'm running
20.4.8a.stream.RC2-USB-6 with a build date of Nov 4th on both of our Roamios.

I'm checking this remotely via the app, so I'm guessing that the actual box software version is different.


----------



## atmuscarella

cybergrimes said:


> RC21 is already on my box and Hulu was cutting out tonight just like always. Absolutely not a new app.
> 
> As for Roamio doing HTML5- it already does with YouTube and Opera TV Store and probably some others.


Pretty easy to tell if you have the new Hulu app. It is called Hulu instead of Hulu Plus. Also TiVo can add/update/remove apps (Hulu, Netflix, etc.) without necessarily needing a software update.


----------



## cybergrimes

atmuscarella said:


> Pretty easy to tell if you have the new Hulu app. It is called Hulu instead of Hulu Plus. Also TiVo can add/update/remove apps (Hulu, Netflix, etc.) without necessarily needing a software update.


Yep, they changed the name in June. My point was not to look to RC21 as some kind of fix despite what the one TiVo rep said.


----------



## shoman1994

cybergrimes said:


> Yep, they changed the name in June. My point was not to look to RC21 as some kind of fix despite what the one TiVo rep said.


But as of now, not on the OTA. Correct?

Sent from my Venue 8 7840 using Tapatalk


----------



## NashGuy

shoman1994 said:


> But as of now, not on the OTA. Correct?
> 
> Sent from my Venue 8 7840 using Tapatalk


That's right. All Roamio models still have the old Flash-based "Hulu Plus" app while the new Bolt models have the new HTML5-based "Hulu" app. Tech blogger Dave Zatz, who often covers TiVo and often gets the inside scoop, says the new Hulu app is definitely coming to Roamio, it's just a question of when.


----------



## shoman1994

NashGuy said:


> That's right. All Roamio models still have the old Flash-based "Hulu Plus" app while the new Bolt models have the new HTML5-based "Hulu" app. Tech blogger Dave Zatz, who often covers TiVo and often gets the inside scoop, says the new Hulu app is definitely coming to Roamio, it's just a question of when.


Funny my XBOX One still has the Hulu Plus app.... Its a much better version also. I don't really like the functionality of the version on the Roamio OTA.


----------



## Dan203

I just subscribed to Hulu so I could watch the X-Files episode that got messed up by football. It seems to work OK but I did notice one issue. I watched both of the first 2 episodes and on both of them at the very end, like the last minute, the audio/video started to cut out. But the weird thing was that the little "Fox 11" icon in the lower right stayed there the whole time. So was the video messed up or was the service messing up? If the service was messing up you'd think the logo would go away too, but maybe not. These are the only two shows I've watched so far, so I'm not sure if this is a common problem yet. 

I wish we had the newer app that's on the Bolt on our Roamio and Minis. It seems much nicer then the one on those units now.


----------



## gweempose

Dan203 said:


> I just subscribed to Hulu so I could watch the X-Files episode that got messed up by football. It seems to work OK but I did notice one issue. I watched both of the first 2 episodes and on both of them at the very end, like the last minute, the audio/video started to cut out. But the weird thing was that the little "Fox 11" icon in the lower right stayed there the whole time. So was the video messed up or was the service messing up? If the service was messing up you'd think the logo would go away too, but maybe not. These are the only two shows I've watched so far, so I'm not sure if this is a common problem yet.


The same exact things happens for me with every show I watch on Hulu. It plays perfectly fine until the last minute, and then it starts to cut in and out.

FYI, I believe you can watch the X-Files for free if you have access to the FOX NOW app on one of your devices. 

http://www.fox.com/full-episodes


----------



## Dan203

So it's the app then. Hopefully we get the new Hulu app soon.


----------



## cheekmac

I just subscribed to Hulu a couple of days ago and I was disappointed when my TiVos (Roamio Plus and Minis) had the issues with the stream playing for a few seconds and then going to a black screen for a couple of seconds. I'm glad I found this thread and it's not just me. It doesn't matter what quality I choose, and my internet connection is fine as I can play streams fine on PS3 and iOS, but I've none the less tried all the troubleshooting steps listed here. The software version of my Roamio listed in settings is 20.5.6.RC14-USA-6-848 . Anybody have any new ideas or suggestions? Any new update on when the software update might be pushed out? This is pretty frustrating because I prefer to watch my Hulu streams directly from my TiVo but this thread has been very helpful, thanks everyone.


----------



## shoman1994

This app has issues and the Netflix app has issues too. I have the latest RC firmware.... It's not any better. 
It is pretty discouraging to pay for junk! 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffa

Might as well dog pile on this HULU flash app doesn't work post in the hope Tivo needs an alpha/beta tester to fix this well documented problem.


----------



## smark

It is indeed frustrating to not be able to watch Hulu in our bedroom. Luckily we have a Roku in there as well but they should really get on updating the app.


----------



## Dan203

Watched the 3rd episode of X-files via old Hulu app last night and had the same weird issue where the video starts to cut out at the very end. (like the last minute) It's weird because the rest of the episode plays fine.


----------



## Dan203

Watching "Casual" and it has the same issue. Last minute or so it starts cutting out. It's really annoying.


----------



## visaudio

I just joined so I could confirm that I'm experiencing the same issue as all of you on my Roamio OTA. 

It doesn't matter what show it is for me, I have the same intermittent hiccups at the end of the shows, but the network logo stays on the screen while the screen goes black. I also have Hulu set to autoplay, and the next show will go through the usual intro, but goes black when the actual show starts to play. I have to press the TiVo button to back out and start Hulu again. 

I love their BS excuse of the Roamio not supporting HTML5, when there are other apps using HTML5.


----------



## Dan203

Wow this is really, really, annoying!


----------



## Chuck_IV

Agreed Dan. I've given up on using Hulu on the Roamio for the time being and using my Roku instead.

What is aggravating is Tivo wants their boxes to be considered streaming devices these days but yet they continue to neglect much of the streaming portion of their boxes.

You have the Hulu app issues that they haven't fixed yet and how long have the reboots been going on now with the MLB app?

If they want to be considered a streaming device, then they need to take streaming on their devices, MUCH more seriously.


----------



## pizano3

The same problem started for me this past Friday Feb 5, 2016. Hulu blacks out every few minutes for 1-3 seconds then the video would resume, making Hulu unwatchable using the Roamio. I noticed this problem started long ago. I have had my Roamio for 6 months but this problem just started as stated above a few days ago. Has there been a resolution for this yet. Please advise.


----------



## NashGuy

pizano3 said:


> The same problem started for me this past Friday Feb 5, 2016. Hulu blacks out every few minutes for 1-3 seconds then the video would resume, making Hulu unwatchable using the Roamio. I noticed this problem started long ago. I have had my Roamio for 6 months but this problem just started as stated above a few days ago. Has there been a resolution for this yet. Please advise.


Nope, this is a longstanding bug with the Hulu app. It has other bugs too. We're hoping that the updated Hulu app which is already available on the new TiVo Bolt will become available for Roamios soon as well.

http://blog.tivo.com/2015/12/hulu-and-wwe-now-on-tivo-bolt/

Until it does, there's really nothing to do but either put up with the flaky behavior of the current app or use Hulu on a different device. It works just fine on my old 3rd gen Apple TV but I'd much rather enjoy all my TV through my Roamio...


----------



## Dan203

FYI I just tested out the new Hulu app on my Bolt and it does not have these issues, so it looks like once we get the update we should be good. Too bad my Bolt is not in a room where it's convenient to watch.


----------



## NashGuy

I was hoping that Hulu or TiVo or whoever is working on getting the updated app ready for Roamio would have delivered it to us by today in time for the start of the new Hulu original limited series 11.22.63. Nope.


----------



## Scooter Scott

Hulu is not on my good side right now.



> Hi Scott,
> 
> Thank you for your patience and I appreciate all of your efforts in working to troubleshoot this issue with us. Unfortunately, we have exhausted all of our resources and possible solutions within the scope of Hulu's technical support. I understand that this is disappointing and I apologize. We will continue to investigate on our end, but I'd recommend reaching out to any third parties that may be able to better help troubleshoot this type of issue with you.
> 
> Should you locate a solution on your end, please feel free to follow up and let us know. Hopefully, any further information can help us to troubleshoot similar issues in the future. If there's anything else I can address for you, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> Christian O.
> Hulu Support


Effectively they told me that they will no longer support this application nor the service I am paying for them to provide. Definitely not happy with this customer service.


----------



## jamesmstone

I wonder if they are making an update. I've been trying to access it this afternoon but keep getting an "app unavailable" error page. The Hulu app on my tablet works just fine.

Sent from my TF700T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan203

I hope we get the HTML5 version that's available on the Bolt. It works way better, and is way easier to navigate then the one currently on the Roamio and Minis.


----------



## Dan203

Got HBOGo, WWE and Toon Goggles this morning, but still only have the old Hulu app. Hopefully the new one is coming soon.


----------



## NashGuy

Dan203 said:


> Got HBOGo, WWE and Toon Goggles this morning, but still only have the old Hulu app. Hopefully the new one is coming soon.


Yes, I'm still holding out hope that it's coming to Roamio, despite the fact that we've gotten three new HTML5 apps so far today but no Hulu. If it doesn't drop today, then perhaps it's dependent on the upcoming 20.5.9 system software update?


----------



## NashGuy

Well, crap. TiVo created the following page about today's update and it specifically lists Hulu as only being for Bolt. Why???

https://www.tivo.com/softwareupdates?utm_source=Subs&utm_medium=Email#skipmode


----------



## smark

NashGuy said:


> Well, crap. TiVo created the following page about today's update and it specifically lists Hulu as only being for Bolt. Why???
> 
> https://www.tivo.com/softwareupdates?utm_source=Subs&utm_medium=Email#skipmode


That is the software update page so I think it's just giving updates and only the Bolt had anything relating to Hulu.


----------



## atmuscarella

NashGuy said:


> Well, crap. TiVo created the following page about today's update and it specifically lists Hulu as only being for Bolt. Why???
> 
> https://www.tivo.com/softwareupdates?utm_source=Subs&utm_medium=Email#skipmode


Ya I noted that in another thread. My guess is that Hulu is already on the Roamio & Premiere so an updated app doesn't get this type of coverage. At least that is what I hope as I still believe TiVo will push the new Hulu app back to the Roamios & Premieres.


----------



## NashGuy

smark said:


> That is the software update page so I think it's just giving updates and only the Bolt had anything relating to Hulu.


Correct. Many of us were hoping that, among all this cool stuff coming to Roamios and Premiere today, we'd see the new version of the Hulu app, which has been available on at least some Bolts since Dec. But it doesn't look like we're going to get it, for now, at least. Still stuck with our old buggy Flash-based Hulu app. Sigh...


----------



## smark

It is disappointing. The app is crud on the Mini as well.


----------



## Dan203

Yeah the Hulu app on the Mini is the same as the one on the Roamio and Premiere. It's terrible! The one on the Bolt is quite nice.


----------



## NashGuy

atmuscarella said:


> My guess is that Hulu is already on the Roamio & Premiere so an updated app doesn't get this type of coverage. At least that is what I hope as I still believe TiVo will push the new Hulu app back to the Roamios & Premieres.


Hadn't thought of that. You may be right. Still, though, it would appear that we're not getting it today; my Roamio got the three new apps this morning all about the same time. An automatic reconnect to the mothership's servers less than a half hour ago didn't pull in an updated Hulu app.



Dan203 said:


> Yeah the Hulu app on the Mini is the same as the one on the Roamio and Premiere. It's terrible! The one on the Bolt is quite nice.


The app on the Bolt looks like it has the same UI as the app on my Wii U (which I only just launched today for the first time). It's a huge design improvement over the old version on Roamio. And it supports the Showtime add-on, which is cool.


----------



## NashGuy

Official word from TiVo Support on Twitter: "no ETA or news on the new Hulu update" for Roamio "but we'll keep you posted, so check back for updates!" I shall.


----------



## shoman1994

15 a month for subpar service!


----------



## Scooter Scott

This feels like paying tolls on a crappy highway.


----------



## atmuscarella

shoman1994 said:


> 15 a month for subpar service!





Scooter Scott said:


> This feels like paying tolls on a crappy highway.


Did someone say something about trolls .


----------



## Scooter Scott

atmuscarella said:


> Did someone say something about trolls .


Right on the money. Here is my profile picture.


----------



## Chuck_IV

NashGuy said:


> Official word from TiVo Support on Twitter: "no ETA or news on the new Hulu update" for Roamio "but we'll keep you posted, so check back for updates!" I shall.


This is definitely concerning. Since they have an app already for the Bolt, it shouldn't have been that hard to move it to the Roamio unless they hit a wall/limitation. I feel like, at this point, they may be trying to fit a square peg into a round hole.


----------



## NashGuy

Chuck_IV said:


> This is definitely concerning. Since they have an app already for the Bolt, it shouldn't have been that hard to move it to the Roamio unless they hit a wall/limitation. I feel like, at this point, they may be trying to fit a square peg into a round hole.


You may be right. Hard to understand what the limitation would be (I'm not a developer), given that we're talking about an HTML5 app that simply scrolls and clicks through text and images, then streams 720p video with stereo sound. The new HBO GO app, the YouTube app, etc. are HTML5 apps that do the same thing or better and they can run on the Premiere.

I'm not giving up hope on the new Hulu app yet but if it doesn't come to Roamio by end of this spring (at which point we'll have had at least one more major TiVo operating system software update), then yeah, it's probably not gonna happen. Nothing we can do but wait. (And pester Hulu and TiVo support.)


----------



## romeotrd

I am having the same issue with the Hulu app pausing during playback, most often a minute to 30 seconds before the commercial interruption. It shows a second of the video then stops for upwards of a minute then shows repletes. 

Has there been any updates to this issue? It seems i am SOL with the Roamio


----------



## Dan203

I've tried the new app on my Bolt and it does not have this issue. According to TiVo's support page the new app will be coming to the Roamio as part of the 20.5.9 update, which is rolling out now. So hopefully we'll have the new app soon.


----------



## hybucket

Hope so. Can you provide a link to that info?


----------



## Dan203

This is where it says a new Hulu app is coming...

https://support.tivo.com/articles/FAQ/TiVo-Software-Version-Information

The new app is on the Bolt already, and in my testing doesn't have this issue, so hopefully it will fix the issue for the Roamio as well.


----------



## Chuck_IV

Any hints as to when they will finally push the new Hulu app out? It's been a little while since they released 20.5.9.


----------



## hybucket

Chuck_IV said:


> Any hints as to when they will finally push the new Hulu app out? It's been a little while since they released 20.5.9.


I just checked my Roamio, and I still have 20.5.6 (as well as on my Premiere). Have they started rolling out the 20.5.9?


----------



## Dan203

They pushed out 20.5.9 to the people who put their units on the priority list, but it hasn't finished the complete roll out yet.


----------



## cybergrimes

Dan203 said:


> They pushed out 20.5.9 to the people who put their units on the priority list, but it hasn't finished the complete roll out yet.


I'm on 20.5.9.RC15 but still have the old app ;/


----------



## cybergrimes

Chatting with TiVo now and I'm being told:
"The appearance of the Hulu App itself will not change, the only thing that has changed is that there is now a sign up through the app itself and it does support 1080p now."

and when I pointed out it's still called "Plus" in both the TiVo UI and in the app I was told:
"The app in the menu will still show "Hulu Plus" as the option"

This is despite the change log clearly calling out that Hulu dropped the Plus branding. 
At this point I logged out of my app to see this supposed in-app sign up page which I was unable to find. Instead it gives me a referral code and tells me to go to "hulu.com/plus" to sign up.

Pushed the rep insisting I didn't believe my app was updated and am being told:
"Okay, I checked the boxes on the floor that have updated, and none of them have the sign up. It looks like Hulu did not push out an update to the application. I will definitely pass this along, but at this time there is no ETA as to when or if that app will actually update. I do apologize for the inconvenience."


----------



## atmuscarella

cybergrimes said:


> Chatting with TiVo now and I'm being told:
> "The appearance of the Hulu App itself will not change, the only thing that has changed is that there is now a sign up through the app itself and it does support 1080p now."
> 
> and when I pointed out it's still called "Plus" in both the TiVo UI and in the app I was told:
> "The app in the menu will still show "Hulu Plus" as the option"
> 
> This is despite the change log clearly calling out that Hulu dropped the Plus branding.
> At this point I logged out of my app to see this supposed in-app sign up page which I was unable to find. Instead it gives me a referral code and tells me to go to "hulu.com/plus" to sign up.
> 
> Pushed the rep insisting I didn't believe my app was updated and am being told:
> "Okay, I checked the boxes on the floor that have updated, and none of them have the sign up. It looks like Hulu did not push out an update to the application. I will definitely pass this along, but at this time there is no ETA as to when or if that app will actually update. I do apologize for the inconvenience."


You got a person that doesn't know what they are talking about. The current Hulu Plus app isn't going to be updated - it is going to be 100% replaced. They are changing from a Flash app to a HTML5 app. And I am willing to bet it is going to be called Hulu like it is on the Bolt not Hulu Plus.


----------



## cybergrimes

atmuscarella said:


> You got a person that doesn't know what they are talking about. The current Hulu Plus app isn't going to be updated - it is going to be 100% replaced. They are changing from a Flash app to a HTML5 app. And I am willing to bet it is going to be called Hulu like it is on the Bolt not Hulu Plus.


Yeah, I'm just sharing the ridiculousness of it.


----------



## Dan203

Yeah I've used the app on the Bolt, it looks completely different.


----------



## Dan203

cybergrimes said:


> I'm on 20.5.9.RC15 but still have the old app ;/


I'm guessing they're not going to roll out the new app until everyone has 20.5.9, that way they don't have to selectively pick and choose who gets it. Once everyone has the new software they can just flip a switch and everyone can get it all at once.


----------



## TonyD79

Dan203 said:


> Yeah I've used the app on the Bolt, it looks completely different.


I've never seen a Hulu that looks like the app on the mini. I'm used to the one on the bolt for other devices.


----------



## cybergrimes

TonyD79 said:


> I've never seen a Hulu that looks like the app on the mini. I'm used to the one on the bolt for other devices.


The Bolt has the modern interface. You can find the other interface on older devices like the Nintendo Wii and it's how it originally looked on PS3 when it came out 6 years ago.

http://www.ehomeupgrade.com/2010/07/15/hulu-plus-demonstrated-on-sonys-playstation-3/


----------



## hybucket

Dan203 said:


> I'm guessing they're not going to roll out the new app until everyone has 20.5.9, that way they don't have to selectively pick and choose who gets it. Once everyone has the new software they can just flip a switch and everyone can get it all at once.


Just got the .9 update - same Hulu app. Any further info from TIVO that's plausible?


----------



## HerronScott

hybucket said:


> Just got the .9 update - same Hulu app. Any further info from TIVO that's plausible?


I think Dan's explanation makes sense.

Scott


----------



## bjarmon

I would like to believe that it is coming once everyone gets 20.5.9, but I cannot fathom why it wouldn't already be on the devices that have the update. It's not like Skip mode wouldn't work until everyone had it, or any other service that TiVo has offered. The apps are written into the device firmware, they are not running off of a remote server (like dumb terminals). So this theory doesn't really hold much water IMO. I wish we could get an official statement from someone employed by TiVo.


----------



## hybucket

bjarmon said:


> I would like to believe that it is coming once everyone gets 20.5.9, but I cannot fathom why it wouldn't already be on the devices that have the update. It's not like Skip mode wouldn't work until everyone had it, or any other service that TiVo has offered. The apps are written into the device firmware, they are not running off of a remote server (like dumb terminals). So this theory doesn't really hold much water IMO. I wish we could get an official statement from someone employed by TiVo.


...along with a statement regarding the even more-annoying audio dropout issue (sorry....couldn't resist).


----------



## atmuscarella

bjarmon said:


> I would like to believe that it is coming once everyone gets 20.5.9, but I cannot fathom why it wouldn't already be on the devices that have the update. It's not like Skip mode wouldn't work until everyone had it, or any other service that TiVo has offered. The apps are written into the device firmware, they are not running off of a remote server (like dumb terminals). So this theory doesn't really hold much water IMO. I wish we could get an official statement from someone employed by TiVo.


In all likelihood the new Hulu app is on any Roamio/Premiere that has the 20.5.9 software. My understanding (which might be wrong) is that for apps they can manually turn them on/off for individual units or do an automatic global on/off.


----------



## atmuscarella

hybucket said:


> ...along with a statement regarding the even more-annoying audio dropout issue (sorry....couldn't resist).


The audio drop out issue is not global - meaning it doesn't affect all units, which is, I am guessing, why they still haven't figured out how to fix it for everyone. It sounds like it is large enough of an issue so that it isn't an individual hardware failure issue, but who knows.


----------



## pgdave

For the first time in many months Hulu now seems to be working on my Roamio. It is still the Huluplus app but it works again! Hope it continues.


----------



## hybucket

pgdave said:


> For the first time in many months Hulu now seems to be working on my Roamio. It is still the Huluplus app but it works again! Hope it continues.


how nice! Is there anyone out there who has received the NEW app with the update?


----------



## NashGuy

pgdave said:


> For the first time in many months Hulu now seems to be working on my Roamio. It is still the Huluplus app but it works again! Hope it continues.


Not for me. Had 20.5.9 awhile now and still have the same ol' problems with the same ol' HuluPlus app.


----------



## Dan203

NashGuy said:


> Not for me. Had 20.5.9 awhile now and still have the same ol' problems with the same ol' HuluPlus app.


Same here. At the very least I get several drop outs in the last minute of the show. At worst it happens constantly through the show and frustrates the sh*t out of me.


----------



## hybucket

The only difference I can see with the .9 update is that I have had to re-enter my ID/Password for most of the apps...except Hulu! Watched a couple episodes of TV this afternoon and got the black screen going into all commercial breaks, and a complete stop at the last 3 minutes.


----------



## Chuck_IV

Yea, no joy here either. This wait for the new version is becoming agonizing.


----------



## TivoJD

I got the new Hulu app on my 3 Roamios last night, plus, OTA & basic. I actually have 2 Hulu apps on all the boxes, Hulu & Hulu Plus. The new one working great, watching 11.22.63 and no drop outs through the episode. It looks very much like the updated Roku app.


----------



## Dan203

I got the new app on my Roamio but not my Mini. Unfortunately I use the Mini more often then the Roamio to watch Hulu. Oh well I'm sure it will show up on the Mini soon to.


----------



## gabby98

I've all but given up on Hulu..seriously reevaluating my paid service at this point...

been going back and forth with "CS" for about a week cause I can't even get shows to play on a pc lately. Since I was going through the torture anyway I vented about the tivo roamio issue as well.

This was the response I finally got from them yesterday:



> Thank you for your patience and I appreciate all of your efforts in working to troubleshoot this issue with us. Unfortunately, we have exhausted all of our resources and possible solutions within the scope of Hulu's technical support. I understand that this is disappointing and I apologize. We will continue to investigate on our end, but I'd recommend reaching out to any third parties that may be able to better help troubleshoot this type of issue with you.*
> 
> Should you locate a solution on your end, please feel free to follow up and let us know. Hopefully, any further information can help us to troubleshoot similar issues in the future. *Lastly, unfortunately your specific model of Tivo has been deprecated from our supported Tivo device lineup. We do apologize.*
> 
> If there's anything else I can address for you, please let me know.


So basically "we give up and you're just screwed" on all counts.

Yes there's something else you can do for me....MAKE THE SERVICE I PAY FOR WORK PROPERLY!!!! UGH


----------



## Scooter Scott

I have the new app on my Roamio OTA


----------



## atmuscarella

gabby98 said:


> I've all but given up on Hulu..seriously reevaluating my paid service at this point...
> 
> been going back and forth with "CS" for about a week cause I can't even get shows to play on a pc lately. Since I was going through the torture anyway I vented about the tivo roamio issue as well.
> 
> This was the response I finally got from them yesterday:
> 
> So basically "we give up and you're just screwed" on all counts.
> 
> Yes there's something else you can do for me....MAKE THE SERVICE I PAY FOR WORK PROPERLY!!!! UGH


If you can not get Hulu to run on a computer or your Roamio then it is likely that you either have internal Network problems or there is something going on with your ISP. If you want to try and get help you can start posting details about your home network and who your ISP is and perhaps someone here will be able to help out.

Can you access Vudu on your Roamio and run a speed test?


----------



## visaudio

Got the new app on my Roamio OTA as well.


----------



## ncted

I got the app as well. I signed back up for Hulu, and it works great.


----------



## hybucket

ncted said:


> I got the app as well. I signed back up for Hulu, and it works great.


Same here on Romio. 
Still have the old Hulu Plus in addition to the new Hulu.


----------



## rainwater

hybucket said:


> Still have the old Hulu Plus in addition to the new Hulu.


They will surely retire the old app soon. They are probably waiting a while to make sure people have noticed and logged into the new app.


----------



## visaudio

I'm one day in, and I'm still having issue with the Hulu app giving me the black frozen screen towards the end of shows. I can usually get through one or two episodes of showsand perhaps it's related to autoplay?but then the same frozen black screen after a commercial break is back.

It's actually gotten worse than before overall, because when I pretty the TiVo button to get back to the home screen, it takes another 30-60 seconds for it to go back into tuner mode to allow me to restart the app.

Anyone else having this issue? I'm on both the latest version of the TiVo Roamio OTA OS and the latest Hulu app.


----------



## Chuck_IV

Yes kind of. We were watching the latest 11/22/63 episode and about half way through, we get to a commercial. It plays one and then hangs on a black screen but we could seen the TVMA tag in the upper left. I eventually hit the Tivo button and heard the "ding" and the screen went completely blank.

I then left it at the black screen (expecting a reboot) and jumped over to my Roku to finish the program. When we went back to the Tivo, it was on live TV and it did NOT reboot.

That was the first time we tried to watch a full program on the new Hulu app. Not a good start.


----------



## hybucket

Chuck_IV said:


> Yes kind of. We were watching the latest 11/22/63 episode and about half way through, we get to a commercial. It plays one and then hangs on a black screen but we could seen the TVMA tag in the upper left. I eventually hit the Tivo button and heard the "ding" and the screen went completely blank.
> 
> I then left it at the black screen (expecting a reboot) and jumped over to my Roku to finish the program. When we went back to the Tivo, it was on live TV and it did NOT reboot.
> 
> That was the first time we tried to watch a full program on the new Hulu app. Not a good start.


Three things:
1) The old HULU PLUS app disappeared from the menus as soon as I logged into the new app
2) No problems with the new app to the extent of the above, but I do get a long-running black screen coming out of commercial breaks, sometimes losing probably 15-20 seconds of the next segment. No "freezing"...yet, altho the remote is not very responsive, and my initial thinking is, it is nowhere near the Netflix, YouTube or Amazon apps. You'd think that an outfit that charges $ for its service AND has commercials would at least be able to come up with a better app than this (altho anyone who has Comcast and used any of their apps could say the same about them!). 
3) Off-subject, but I haven't had any audio dropouts the past two nights. What gives with that?


----------



## NashGuy

Chuck_IV said:


> Yes kind of. We were watching the latest 11/22/63 episode and about half way through, we get to a commercial. It plays one and then hangs on a black screen but we could seen the TVMA tag in the upper left. I eventually hit the Tivo button and heard the "ding" and the screen went completely blank.
> 
> I then left it at the black screen (expecting a reboot) and jumped over to my Roku to finish the program. When we went back to the Tivo, it was on live TV and it did NOT reboot.
> 
> That was the first time we tried to watch a full program on the new Hulu app. Not a good start.


I had the same thing happen once with the new Hulu app. The remote became unresponsive but I didn't wait for it to sort itself out. I pulled the power cord out and forced a reboot. Haven't had the same problem again although this new app often momentarily hesitates before returning to the program stream after commercial breaks.


----------



## hybucket

Three days with the new Hulu app and...confirmed. It is still a piece of crap. Lots of black screens, takes forever to open up, and today, after it opened, it is now somehow causing the Roamio to reboot. Now maybe the app works properly on other platforms (tho I seriously doubt it), but for $7.99 a month, it's embarrassing. I would drop it, except there are some Hulu TV shows I really want to see.


----------



## TonyD79

hybucket said:


> Three days with the new Hulu app and...confirmed. It is still a piece of crap. Lots of black screens, takes forever to open up, and today, after it opened, it is now somehow causing the Roamio to reboot. Now maybe the app works properly on other platforms (tho I seriously doubt it), but for $7.99 a month, it's embarrassing. I would drop it, except there are some Hulu TV shows I really want to see.


I get occasional black screens on roku which I fix by rewinding just a bit but they are very rare and tend to be on Comedy Central shows for some reason. Otherwise, Hulu has been very solid for me on all platforms, including my Bolt. Can't speak for roamio.


----------



## visaudio

TonyD79 said:


> I get occasional black screens on roku which I fix by rewinding just a bit but they are very rare and tend to be on Comedy Central shows for some reason. Otherwise, Hulu has been very solid for me on all platforms, including my Bolt. Can't speak for roamio.


Well, this is a Hulu post in the Roamio forum. I'm sure that it's working fine on the Bolt, as that is what it was built for. Unfortunately, us Roamio users are still having issues.


----------



## Dan203

I used Hulu on my Mini last night to watch 6 episodes of Battleground (good show!) and never once saw a black screen. Worked flawlessly. I had plenty of issues with the old app, but the new ones seems to be working great for me.

The fact that it's causing your TiVo to reboot might suggest that there is a problem with your TiVo hardware. Do you have any other TiVos in the house, or Minis? Maybe try it on those and see if you have the same issue.


----------



## Dan203

Well I spoke too soon. Just had the Hulu app completely lock up my Mini. I started a new episode, screen went black, and now the Mini wont respond even to the TiVo button.


----------



## NashGuy

Dan203 said:


> Well I spoke too soon. Just had the Hulu app completely lock up my Mini. I started a new episode, screen went black, and now the Mini wont respond even to the TiVo button.


Yeah. I've used the new Hulu app a good bit on my Roamio and only had that happen once. So far, I have to say it's much better than the old app (although that's a pretty low bar to clear). Hopefully these bugs we're seeing now can be fixed in a future software update, either for the TiVo OS or for the Hulu app specifically. We'll see. The streaming situation for Roamios has gotten considerably better this year but it's still not perfect. Frankly, I've given up hope that it ever will be. It'll do for now, I guess.


----------



## phox_mulder

Last night I tried watching 11.22.63 ep. 3 on my Roamio Basic.
(I had watched EP 1-2 with the old Hulu App with no problems)

Got about halfway through and it went to black screen with no response from remote.
Waited a little bit and unplugged, forcing a reboot.

While it was rebooting I figured I'd try watching same episode on my Roamio OTA.
Show started playing from where I left off, and again went to black screen.
Let this one time itself out hoping it would fix itself, went back to the Roamio Basic and started watching Daredevil.
Saw the OTA reboot itself after about 5 minutes.

Both the Basic and the OTA are hooked to my router with ethernet.
Obviously, it wasn't an internet or router problem since I was able to watch Daredevil just fine.

I guess I'll finish watching 11.22.63 on my Firestick.

Previous Hulu app never game me a bit of trouble, in fact, as I've mentioned before, I had never seen an Ad watching Hulu on any of my TiVo's with the previous app.

New app I saw 2-3 ads every ad break until it locked up.


phox


----------



## ncted

I still have had no issues with the new app. I am paying for the ad-free (almost) service though. Not sure if that would have any effect on performance. It just seems like maybe most people are complaining about stability during ad delivery.


----------



## Dan203

I pay for ad-free as well. The issue I had was with it going black and locking up after trying to start a new episode.


----------



## ncted

I watched several shows on Hulu again yesterday. Still no issues to report other than the preview frames not showing up during FF/RW operations.


----------



## Dan203

I've been using it a lot too, only had the lock up once so far.


----------



## Scooter Scott

My wife used the new app on the Mini yesterday and no issues that I have heard.


----------



## ncted

I had the app crash (but not the Roamio) today when attempting to resume a show I had been watching earlier. Bummer. Things had been going so well aside from the one small annoyance. I finished watching the show on my AppleTV since I could not get the Hulu app to load again. Oh well...


----------



## Dan203

Even with these minor issues its way less irritating to use then the old app, which cut it ALL the time.

According to another user in the bolt forum if it does crash you can let it sit for a minute and it will time out to live tv.


----------



## ncted

Dan203 said:


> Even with these minor issues its way less irritating to use then the old app, which cut it ALL the time.
> 
> According to another user in the bolt forum if it does crash you can let it sit for a minute and it will time out to live tv.


Yes, that was my experience yesterday.


----------



## hybucket

Had the first crash with the new app today. Happened coming out of a commercial break going back into the program. Black screen and froze. Took at least 2 minutes to get back to the TiVO, just as I was about to pull the plug. For laughs, I called Hulu, and, as expected, got someone who knew less than anyone here on the forums. Wanted me to do this, do that, change the video quality, etc. Had no idea what I was talking about when I told him I was using the new app. In fact, I don't think he even knew what a TiVO was...he put me on what he thought was "hold" but wasn't, and I could hear him asking a colleague how to find out the problems with a TiVO. As a friend of mine calls these CSRs, "minimum wagers." Nice enough, but clueless without a script.


----------



## Chuck_IV

hybucket said:


> Had the first crash with the new app today. Happened coming out of a commercial break going back into the program. Black screen and froze. Took at least 2 minutes to get back to the TiVO, just as I was about to pull the plug...


This is EXACTLY what happened to me (posted about it a few posts back). Glad it's not just me.

I haven't seen it since but haven't watched all that much since.


----------



## NashGuy

Chuck_IV said:


> This is EXACTLY what happened to me (posted about it a few posts back). Glad it's not just me.
> 
> I haven't seen it since but haven't watched all that much since.


Yeah, me too. I'm paying an extra $4, at least this month, for the ad-free version of Hulu. As expected, it's working flawlessly on the new app so far since there are no commercial breaks for the app to get hung up on while entering or exiting the break.


----------

